# master degree in canada



## glamglam (Nov 17, 2012)

hi all,

i would like to ask some question. i am currently studying in Indonesia, last year of my bachelor degree in mathematics, and planning to get a master degree in canada. 

I am confused between two majors - business (MSc in management, economics, or MBA) or mathematics. Could you give me some rough ideas, which course will be easier for me to get a job in Canada?

I'm planning to stay in Canada after i complete my graduate studies, so basically i haven't choose any university, because i want to choose the city first.
I want a city which is not too crowded, short summer long winter, relatively low cost of living (houses, food, etc), easy to find a job, and easy transportation (considering i wont be able to purchase a car in the first few years after my study). Could you guys give me some ideas on which city is good? 

I'm sorry for the long questions, and thank you for your time


----------

